# Best Edelbrock Carb for 350



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

Currently I'm running a Holley 4777-5 DP 650 cfm. Based upon the previous owner's nonsense and mess he made with this car, I've basically been replacing every single thing under the hood. Pretty much the only crusty items left are the carb and intake manifold. I'm willing to leave the manifold alone as it is an edelbrock.

Now I do drive this car in the cold and have a strong desire for an electric choke. Also I would like to actually connect the PCV for peace of mind. So any suggestions as to what would be the best Edelbrock carb or if there is something else you recommend I am all ears. I just want it to be an easy item to install and tune myself.


----------



## billcocarb (Aug 12, 2011)

The 1406 is a good all around carb, will mount on your manifold and has electric choke. Used this carb on street motors on pontiac 350 and 400 and chev small and big blocks with no issues.


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

billcocarb said:


> The 1406 is a good all around carb, will mount on your manifold and has electric choke. Used this carb on street motors on pontiac 350 and 400 and chev small and big blocks with no issues.


Would the 1806 AVS carb be overkill? Essentially would I better off with a 600cfm or 650 cfm?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What year? If 67-up, the best soluiton would be a factory iron intake with a QJet. I've not had any first hand experience with Edelbrock carbs, but have read that they can be extremely difficult to get the "bog" out of.

Bear


----------

